# Pandora’s Box



## K Pedals (Mar 10, 2019)

Love these... this is like the 6th one I’ve built...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 17, 2019)

Whoa!  Nice paint!  How did you do it?


----------



## K Pedals (Mar 17, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Whoa!  Nice paint!  How did you do it?


Thanks... Acrylic Paint Pour... Just some paint pouring medium and silicone...


----------

